# Feedback please!!



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is my homemade wood cage!! Please give your feedback.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, looks like hard work! 
What did you use to seal the wood? I would be very cautious about mites and toxins when using wood. Also I would maybe put sided on the ramp as well  

Looks like a lot of space for your baby though, nice! Where/What wheel fits in there?


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Wood is not usually preferable as SpikeMoose said, since it can harbor mites. Also, what if your hedgie pees/poos on the exposed wood? It could get stinky real fast. What kind of heat setup do you have?


----------



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

Kinda funny you ask about the wheel because we ordered the Carolina Wheel but we didn't think it was going to be as big as it is. lol Since our baby hedgie hasn't been exposed to a wheel yet we decided to take a couple days to figure out what to do. Any ideas? Also we sealed it with a non toxic no Oder poly. With the cleaning she seems to really like the litterbox so far she hasn't pooped in her cage yet. Not sure how that is going to stay with the wheel and all yet but i do have some good cleaner i purchased to clean the wood and safe for my little girl. I'm a clean kinda person so i stay on it. With the ramp She doesn't use it yet that I have seen. She uses the tunnel to get up to the second floor she seems to not mind climbing it. We put her food up there so she does go up there.  I'm thinking maybe add another extension that is plastic to put her wheel and litter box together. What do you think of that idea. Or we might take the ramp out and put it in the middle? Let me know what you think please. 

Thanks,
Jaylene


----------



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

oh for heat we live on third floor of an apartment so its naturally warm but to regulate the heat we bought top of the line space heater it shuts off at the temp we set it at. Really nice


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I will let someone with more experience with wood cages tackle that stuff. I am too hesitant to use wood myself so I have not looked into it as much. I do know that when creating snake cages out of wood they seal it and use linoleum tiles on the bottom for added ease of cleaning. 

As for the wheel I would make getting it in a priority. If she has no interest in the ramp and has a safe tube to use I would take the ramp out and put the wheel in. If you leave the ramp in then make sure to put sides on it.

Sounds like heat is good, I would put and extra thermometer in her cage just as an added precaution.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The cage looks pretty good!  Personally, I would just remove the ramp & finish sealing up the holes where the ramp is and between the two sections of wire. If she uses the tunnel, that's good, and the ramp isn't 100% safe with no sides on it. If you take the ramp out, I think you would have room for a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel, if you can exchange them with Larry, to fit in that corner/side.

Edited to add: If you have some of the sealant you used on the cage left, I would use it on the wooden hut as well, or trade it for just a sleeping bag or a hide made of plastic. I speak from experience using them at a petstore, they're impossible to clean and can get very nasty. Even if she mostly potties in her litter box, it'd be a good idea to seal the hut as well, if you haven't already.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I think your set up is great, and just needs a few tweaks. I know many hedgy's prefer fleece pouches to sleep in and they're much easier to clean than the wood house. As other's have mentioned, I would take the ramp out for safety, and taking it out would add more room. How do you clean those silver tubes? I have a small pvc tube attaching my two cages and it's a pain to clean so I can only imagine how it would be to clean the one's you have. There must be a method as I've seen many use them and they look like great exersize for a hedgy to crawl through. Your baby is beautiful by the way.


----------

